# Wet prep and koh prep



## rebecca.zeeryp

What codes do you use for  saline wet prep and KOH prep for a woman with a vaginal discharge . Do you code it with 87210 x 2 or 87210 for wet prep and 87220  for KOH prep? Any advise will be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## imjsanderson

Use 87210 and 87210-59  per ACOG


Laboratory code 87210 Reporting Clarification 

Can laboratory code 87210 (Smear, primary source with interpretation; wet mount for infectious agents [eg, saline, India ink, KOH preps]) be reported twice if a wet mount and KOH are performed? 

CPT has provided coding guidance for this within the Microbiology subsection notes, which state "For multiple specimens/sites use modifier 59."  Therefore, when a physician performs both a KOH and wet mount, he or she should report code 87210 twice with the modifier 59 (i.e., 87210, 87210 -59).   The modifier 59 (Distinct Services) indicates that the second lab interpretation is distinct from the first and should be paid for separately.   The KOH includes a whiff test which is why it is not appropriate to report code 87210 a third time if the whiff test is also performed.  

It is always important to read the section notes of CPT which provide guidance for how some codes should be reported. 


Please send questions and/or comments to coding@acog.org


ACOG Coding Workshops & Webcasts


Coding Assistance


E-Newsletter


Coding Home


ACOG Home



Contact:
Savonne Montue, MBA, RHIT, ACS-OB, COBGC
Manager, Coding Education
smontue@acog.org 

Donna Tyler, CPC, COBGC
Coding Specialist
dtyler@acog.org 






 	 	Set Home Page to ACOG | Privacy Statement | Important Disclaimer | Copyright Infringement | Terms of Use | Contact Us 

Copyright © 2009 American College of Obstetricians and Gynecologists. All rights reserved.


----------



## Jcharbonnet7701

*2013 is this still valid*

I see this post is from 2009 is this still current practice? Thanks


----------



## DamaraA

*2013 still correct*

I received an email from ACOG in September 2013 that states this coding is still current. They state that it is appropriate to bill 87210 and 87210-26 when Wet Prep and KOH are both performed.  Hope that helps!


----------

